
Alphabet’s Chronicle launches an enterprise version of VirusTotal - tomashertus
https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/27/alphabets-chronicle-launches-an-enterprise-version-of-virustotal/
======
badrabbit
It costs a few thousand a year already for their paid service.

Most orgs are already touchy about virustotal. I wonder if google is just
being naive about this. Bigcorps take liability much more seriously than
infosec,better to have the entire AD forest compromised than get sued for
sharing PII with google.

Forgot what it was but they had an android offering for enterprises that
crashed and burned because they wanted to sync your AD with their service.

I would feel like an incredibly naive and wishful person if I considered
Google's continuous privacy 'blunders' anything but intentional malice.

YMMV. I think they need to respect their users much more.

